# xp auf laptop ohne cd laufwerk für anfänger



## daniwnbg (18. April 2007)

wie man dem titel entnehmen kann bin ich blutiger anfänger auf diesem gebiet...okay, ich habe zwar ein wenig ahnung, aber nicht viel!
und jetzt habe ich einen tollen gebrauchten laptop daheim und weiß nicht wie ich da windows xp draufkriegen soll...ausbauen von der festplatte ist möglich habe ich gehört, aber 1. würde ich mich da nur sehr ungern dran trauen, wegen der garantie und 2. kenne ich mich auch nicht sonderlich damit aus. ein cd-rom laufwerk hat das teil natürlich auch nicht...
ein original windows habe ich und ne externe festplatte (sollte das irgendwie helfen), aber leider sehr wenig ahnug!
kann mir jemand helfen?
achso, infos:mein laptop:
Dell Latitude C600 Pentium III 850MHz 256MB 20GB 14"
und wenn ich den laptop anschalte steht da: wiping started at...
disk 1: wiping succesfully finished
wiping finished at....

wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...
lg dani


----------



## Navy (18. April 2007)

Janz einfach

Auf irgendeinem Rechner ein Linux booten, der mit USB umgehen kann:

XP CD in Laufwerk einlegen und iso erstellen: dd if=/dev/$CDROM of=~/xp.iso bs=2048 conv=notrunc,noerror

iso auf USB kopieren (*alle* Daten auf dem USB Gerät gehen verloren, egal ob der gesamte Platz verbraucht wird oder nicht): dd if=~/xp.iso of=/dev/$USBDEVICE

Dann von der USB festplatte booten und fertig ist das System

edit: Nunja, für $CDROM und $USBDEVICE solltest Du natürlich die entsprechenden Geräte ansprechen. Für das CDROM meist sowas wie /dev/cd0 und USB normalerweise über /dev/sda, genaueres sollte Dir "dmesg | grep CD | less" liefern.


----------



## daniwnbg (18. April 2007)

ja klingt einfach, außer dass ich kein linux habe und mir diese lustigen dd: dinger leider nichts sagen oO
aber mir wurde geraten mir ein externes cd laufwerk zuzulegen und ich werde mal rumfragen ob da jemand eines hat, also ich komm auf dich zurück wenn es nicht geht und danke für deine bemühungen, auch wenn ich ncihts verstehe


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Mh... man kann auf der Microsoftseite sich nen Setup für Disketten runterladen... oder rigendwo... kp... hab ich nie gebraucht... und ich würde an deiner Stelle überlegen, ob du wirklich XP installieren willst... es wird zwar laufen.. und das auch annehmbar... doch denke ich, das etwa Windows 2000 oder eine Linuxdsitri besser laufen würden...


----------



## daniwnbg (18. April 2007)

also auf dem laptop is son win xp aufkleber deswegen geh ich mal davon aus, dass es gut funktioniert...irgendwie werde ich das noch hinkriegen


----------

